
Spain to become first country in Europe to roll out universal basic income - tosh
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/coronavirus-spain-universal-basic-income-europe-a9449336.html
======
fallingfrog
I’m excited for Spain, to see how this pans out, but I’m also very afraid for
them since this kind of thing tends to attract attacks from international
capital and finance (they might withhold credit and demand that the policy be
rescinded, or simply refuse to invest in Spanish businesses, etc). Or they
might simply pour funding into the political enemies of whoever was most in
favor of this policy. But there will definitely be some form of recrimination.
They’ve nationalized their health industry too. At least they’re not seizing
natural resources, that would probably prompt some kind of right wing coup.

------
withinboredom
Its going to be interesting when family’s bank accounts run dry... what’s
money worth if no one has it?

------
IXxXI
Spain rolls out social security 2.0.

Fools.

